# small engine repair as a sideline



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi everyone. I have been working on small engines since i was 10 or so with go cart etc. Im 49 now. I am wondering how to go about working on lawnmowers as a sideline and if i want to really do it. Parts i think would be a problem and and i have really no expierence of running a bussiness.Where do you all get your parts. I could use primeline. But i can make a mower run. Are there any of you that are doing this and is there any tips you can give me. All i have is a 2 car garage,extra deep with lots of tools but space is limited, that also has our 2 cars in it. I dont have a valve grinder. Would this be worth it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

This is what I would do with your situation. Check around and find someone who is already doing what you are thinking, maybe they need some help. If your town is small and there is no one offering the small shop it may be time you had one. Walking into a working situation is a great way to find out if you really want to fool with it. 

I can tell you a fact, these days if you can't troubleshoot an engine or driveline and go straight to the problem knowing what needs service you will be out of business quickly. 

If you start working on mowers at your home they will be EVERYWHERE!!! You will find them on your porch and in front of the garage with notes on them. 

Prime Line probably has the most comprehensive aftermarket line of parts of them all. 
Its easy to get in with Stens, Rotary and Oregon also. With these four books you can 
have access to 75% of the parts you need. You will then neeed a small distributor to supply the balance of non-aftermarket items. Mine is 60 miles away but offer overnight .

Mike


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply mike, that is true. You must beable to do it right for a reasonable price in a timely manner or you will be gone. That is a great parts source i should look into on the stens and others you sugested. I know about the mowers being on the porch and the garage. Thanks


----------

